# CPU Gel - What Is It & Do I Need It?



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I told my friend yesterday that I had bought a new motherboard and a new CPU and he said that before I set everything up I need some sort of CPU Gel. This was the first I'd heard of it so I'm just curious as to what it is and whether I need it or not.


HK


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yes you will need some thermal paste look for artic silver 5 is the best IMHO

http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm



most first time users put on twice as much as they need making it ooze out over the edges of the cpu socket yoiu only need a dab about the size of a BB gun BB

then evenly spread across the CPU die with a credit card


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

As an alternative, as AMD recommends, use thermal pads. They are a lot less messy and easier to apply. A lot of heatsinks/fans come with them already applied.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

While thermal pads are less messy and do a decent job of helping your cooling solution, it does not do the job that Artic Silver does. The factory thermal pad will cause the CPU to have higher temps than the thermal paste solution. 

Therefore, I must agree with linderman that Artic Silver is the way to go if you want the best cooling solution. All the techs on here and those that own shops normally do not use the factory thermal pad.

I do know that the factory thermal pads are good to see if you can hit the wastebasket across the room. :4-dontkno 

If you check on here, all the techs recommend Artic Silver or an equivalent thermal solution. 

We all have our opinions and that is mine.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

I just think pads are easier for new users. Paste is still the best way of keeping cool, but if your not really after performance then Pads are fine.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

BrianTwigley said:


> I just think pads are easier for new users. Paste is still the best way of keeping cool, but if your not really after performance then Pads are fine.



Hi,

Can't argue with you on that one Brian.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My CPU used a thermal pad for about 2 years. I recently removed it and put AS5 compound in its place. I've noticed a slight dip in overall temperatures, but nothing greatly significant.


----------

